# Pas du tout



## mikasa_90

Ciao 

Come tradurre questa frase?

**Pas du tout** ce sera puor moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout.

Io ho tentato così.
**............** ci sarà per me l'occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosco per niente.

Come tradurre **pas du tout**?

Grazie


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Di primo acchito direi:_senza nessun dubbio.._(sans doute).Zsanna?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao

Mi sembra che *"per niente"* funziona bene qui


----------



## bea555

Non capisco una cosa… Ci sono 2 « pas du tout » nella frase o uno ?!? 
 
Se la frase è così : « Pas du tout ; ce sera puor moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout » io direi:
- Nient’affatto, sarà l’occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosco per niente.
Oppure
- Tutt’altro, sarà l’occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosco per niente.
 
Se invece la frase è così : « Ce sera puor moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout » allora io direi:
- Sarà l’occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosco per niente.
 
Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

Direi:

Ce sera pour moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout = _Per me sarà l'occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosco affatto._


----------



## bea555

Sì, io toglierei "per me" perchè in italiano mi suona un po' fasullo, un po' da traduzione...

"Ce sera pour moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout"  E' ovvio che qui si parla di me e dell'occasione che io (appunto) avrò di scoprire un mondo nuovo, quindi toglierei "per me" che funziona bene in francese evidentemente ma in italiano è inutile perchè senza la frase scivola via bene e si capisce perfettamente.

E poi si potrebbe mettere anche l'articolo indeterminativo:

_"Sarà un'occasione per scoprire un mondo che non conosco affatto."_

Questo perché è una delle tante occasioni che si ha ma non l'unica di conoscere un mondo nuovo, come invece potrebbe sembrare dall'uso del determinativo... Ma qui bisognerebbe guardare al contesto della frase che potrebbe illuminarci su questo uso.


----------



## platoelio

Ciao Mikasa!

Ma "pas de tout" appare due volte nella frase? Se no, confermo i suggerimenti dati dagli altri. In caso affermativo, io direi:



mikasa_90 said:


> **Pas du tout** ce sera puor pour moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout.



"*Questa non sarà affatto per me l'occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosca per nulla.*" 

oppure

*Assolutamente non sarà questa (per me) l'occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosco affatto*"

ma dovresti controllare con il contesto che effettivamente il senso sia questo.

In generale "pas de tout" = affatto, per niente, assolutamente non...

Ciao!


----------



## bea555

Verissimo, c’è anche il problema della punteggiatura che dal primo post non si capisce…
 
Io l’ho intesa così:
_«*Pas du tout ;* ce sera pour moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout»_

 
Ma potrebbe anche essere così :
_«*Pas du tout* ce sera pour moi l'occasion de decouvrir un monde que je ne connais pas du tout»_

 
Di conseguenza siamo davanti a una doppia negazione e il senso della frase diventa l’opposto!
 
E’ un’altra ipotesi, qui dovrebbe intervenire l’autrice e dirci per bene come stanno le cose…


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Penso anch'io che ci sia qualcosa in questa frase che non va.Però la mia ipotesi è che al posto di *pas du tout* ci debba essere *pas de doute.*Ha molto più senso così.(forse sbaglio di grosso...)


----------



## Zsanna

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Penso anch'io che ci sia qualcosa in questa frase che non va.Però la mia ipotesi è che al posto di *pas du tout* ci debba essere *pas de doute.*Ha molto più senso così.(forse sbaglio di grosso...)


 
Ciao a tutti,

Dipende quale "pas du tout". Il primo è quello che non è chiaro (dunque potrebbe essere anche _pas de doute_, ma perché complicare la situazione?), il secondo va bene cosi. (Mi piace più _affato_, ma anche gli altri: _per niente_, ecc. sono OK.)

Posso immaginare che il primo "Pas du tout" sia una risposta per qc che viene detto prima e - come avete detto - ci manca la punteggiatura. 
In questo caso ci vuole il contesto /la frase precedente per sapere come tradurre esattamente il primo "Pas du tout".


----------



## urizon9

Zsanna said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Posso immaginare che il primo "Pas du tout" sia una risposta per qc che viene detto prima e - come avete detto - ci manca la punteggiatura.


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie a tutti.
La risposta è affermativa, cioè sì appare due volte nella frase.


----------



## platoelio

Il significato della tua frase dovrebbe quindi essere del tipo:
*Non sarà **assolutamente** l'occasione di scoprire un mondo che non conosco affatto.*

Per fornirti una traduzione più corretta sarebbe utile sapere anche se, come già altri hanno fatto notare, c'è della punteggiatura che non hai riportato e, specialmente se la frase appartiene ad una conversazione orale (nel qual caso non disporrai di punteggiatura!), se questa frase è in risposta ad un'altra.

Ciao!


----------

